# dishnet adding new reciever



## tommi o (Sep 20, 2002)

before I do when I add a second reciever like a 508 besides notifying dishnet is there any thing difficult about hooking -up? I have a 301 in already working. Is the manual all I need or is other help required? I know you folks have done this so I'm asking your expertize. thanks


----------



## drjake (Jun 12, 2002)

Other than running a second cable from your Twin LNB or Switch 21 if you have dual LNBs, it is not difficult.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That's basically it - run your second cable, connect it to the receiver, turn the receiver on and let it download the software - don't interrupt this process! It can take up to a half hour or so depending on which receiver you get. Then call dish and have them activate it.

BTW, Welcome to DBSTalk tommi o! :hi:


----------

